# Guide Bushing plate



## sakirfp (Nov 17, 2007)

I have Ryobi 1 1/2 HP router. I am wanting to attach a guide bushing to the router. It looks like I need a center piece to the base to be able to screw the bushing on. Are these centers universal and where can I get one.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I suggest you pickup the plate below then you are set,,the set will also let you use your own PC type brass guides..

Amazon.com: Milescraft 1211 Base Plate Metal-Nose Bushing Set for Routers: Home Improvement
======



sakirfp said:


> I have Ryobi 1 1/2 HP router. I am wanting to attach a guide bushing to the router. It looks like I need a center piece to the base to be able to screw the bushing on. Are these centers universal and where can I get one.


----------



## sakirfp (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks...That helps out alot...


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi

You don't say where you are. There are adaptor plates sold that will fit your router, replacing the bushing that came with it, enabling PC type bushings to fit directly, if you already have those.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## misterboo (Aug 25, 2007)

*Is this the type of Ryobi Base you need?*

I know this was posted a few weeks back, but in case anyone else finds it in a search, the center section of my R150 may be what the OP was looking for. The universal bases won't fit too well if it is, but you could make your own fairly easily.


----------



## chayside (Nov 13, 2010)

*RE: Guide Bushing Kits*

This is the description on Home depot Canada Maker American Vermont See attached Pic. I see Home Depot USA carry Milescraft, this may be another option for you if are not fixed up yet.

Regards Richard

(An essential component for routing projects. Kits include all necessary guide bushings to perform cuts with 8″ dovetail fixtures, letter template sets and butt hinge templates.
the ideal accessory for butt hinge templates, dovetail fixtures and router letter templates. The universal base plate easily adapts guide bushings to most routers with a 6″ round base.
The bushings act as a guide to keep the router bit from engaging the template. Set contains 5/16″, 7/16″, 5/8″ regular and 7/16″ long bushings. For use with 6″ round base only.)


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Just one more for the states users..

Universal Router Template Guide Kit

$ 15.95

MLCS Router Accessories Page 2

Just a note,,,,if you want to go to the next step and make your own by using the HF router plate, you will be glad you did ,,The HF will let you use the PC or the OP type guides or just pop out the ring(s) and use just about any router bit without removing the base plate or just pop out the ring to install the brass guides quick and easy.

How many times have you said I wish I had a true sq.edge on the router base plate to keep the router running true with the HF plate you have it..the HF plate is so easy to rework and install on your router, just cut two ends off the plate, drill the mounting holes and put it in place (just use the plate you now have for the drill pattern) and it's only 15.00 bucks..

Router Table Plate

A real plus for the HF you now have a way to put in mortise slots quick and easy with the new sq.base, just by drilling holes in the corner for two bolts and two bearings..  one base plate for many jobs with the same router.. 
=========


----------



## chayside (Nov 13, 2010)

That's a nice looking base plate there BJ. I would like to bring this one to your attention also just whilst we are on the subject. I am not in competition with anyone on the forum just trying to help with some ideas.

Regards Richard

Veritas® Base Plate/Table Insert - Lee Valley Tools


----------

